# My Official These Are All Of My Bettas Thread!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I realized I never put up a post with all of my bettas! So you guys can see everyone in one thread!!! 

These are all of the bettas I have right now! I am expecting 3 more from aquabid, and 2 males from 1fish2fish. But then that will be it for awhile so I can concentrate on breeding!! 

Firefly - Blue/Orange bi-color Veiltail Male









Crayola - Salamander Butterfly Halfmoon Male

















Bumblebee - Purple Gas Doubletail Male

















Fleet - Red/Green Multi Veiltail Male









Avalanche - Red/White/Blue Veiltail Male

















Phantom - Black/White Marble Doubletail Male

























Bloo (he's new and impossible to take pictures of) - Blue Butterfly Halfmoon Male

















George - Metallic Yellow Butterfly Veiltail Male - 

















Foxy and Helena (The only females left after whatever killed most of the girls in the tank)


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

I like every single on of your fish  there awesome especially the DTs.


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

Beautiful fish Zenandra! here are mine
Sphinx








Jade








Ruby(Yes Sphinx and Ruby are photographed in the same tank but they were never together I switched tanks around)








And My boy that passed away a while back Neptune


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

They are all so pretty. I love Crayola and Bumblebee is one of the best double tails I have ever seen. That girl with the dark tail is awesome... I love her.


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're all beautiful! I love Crayola and Bumblebee too!


----------



## Learn To Fly (May 15, 2010)

Whoa beat2020! Your dead fishie looks just like one of my sister's that died...and his name was also Neptune!


----------



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

I have to have phantom!


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

Gorgeous fish. I saw a female on aquabid today that would go PERFECTLY with bumblebee. She was a halfmoon if I remember correctly and his exact color.


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Stunning bettas Zenandra. I really like Crayola, Bumblebee,Phantom,George, and Firefly.


----------



## littlemissmiss7 (May 24, 2010)

oh and also gorge and crayola are awesum too im gonna go to petco thiis weekend to probably get a crowntail. if they have super deltas imma get one


----------



## Fermin (Apr 18, 2010)

Zenandra - all of your fish are beautiful!


----------

